# My new fish



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Crap pics-But you can get an idea........

No hatin on parrots-this is beautiful....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Holy crap! A Jack Dempsey Parrot at last!! This is the first time I've seen one...I'm at a loss for words. A "Jack Darrot" maybe? I want one...at least I think I do...do I? Yeah..I do.









Cool, AK!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Crap pics-But you can get an idea........
> 
> No hatin on parrots-this is beautiful....


Non-stop from AK...wow man!

Im coming to alaska to see your collection what is the fee for entrance? LOL


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

I hate parrots and love these flowerhorn/parrots. I made post earlier about them, think theyre totally sweet lookin.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Very niiice, I liiiiike!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Much appreciated everyone-
It's neat fish....I look forward to growing this guy out....


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

i like the looks of that


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fish lover said:


> i like the looks of that


Me too.....Hopefully the coloration stays...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

im just wondering, will it grow a "kok"


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fish lover said:


> im just wondering, will it grow a "kok"


Your guess is as good as mine Sir...One could hope.....

No one has been able to tell me n e info about them....


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

If that grows to have the patterns of its flowerhorn line and the vibrant colours of parrots, that would be such a sweet fish...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fish lover said:


> If that grows to have the patterns of its flowerhorn line and the vibrant colours of parrots, that would be such a sweet fish...


Very true Sir....I can only hope for something like that....
Gather it's gonna be quite aggressive-Given the mix......Time will tell I guess


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

fish lover said:


> im just wondering, will it grow a "kok"


Please do explain what that is exactly.
Thanks


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

nice bonsai, maybe rare in your area, but pretty common fish where fh's are a big thing


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

armac said:


> nice bonsai, maybe rare in your area, but pretty common fish where fh's are a big thing


Meaning short body-Or is my thinking wrong here Armac....

Yeah certainly is rare up here.....Dont get to see many pics of them...Or at least everywhere I have searched....


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

notaverage said:


> im just wondering, will it grow a "kok"


Please do explain what that is exactly.
Thanks
[/quote]

oh, thats a growth on flowerhorns forehead, sometimes can grow as huge as golfballs (this somehow adds value to the fish itself)


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

haha a parrot horn! you do get some oddballs. It may not be a very aggressive fish if it is like most of the parrot fish cichlids. But it is still a flowerhorn so who knows.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-
I was quite pleased with purchaseing this fish....I personally think it is worth every penney....
The looks is outstanding-My pics do it no justice....


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Holy crap! A Jack Dempsey Parrot at last!! This is the first time I've seen one...I'm at a loss for words. A "Jack Darrot" maybe? I want one...at least I think I do...do I? Yeah..I do.:laugh:
> 
> Cool, AK!


ray777 on WW is selling these for $75 a piece last time I checked.
another nice addition to th ebeautiful collection


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> Holy crap! A Jack Dempsey Parrot at last!! This is the first time I've seen one...I'm at a loss for words. A "Jack Darrot" maybe? I want one...at least I think I do...do I? Yeah..I do.:laugh:
> 
> Cool, AK!


ray777 on WW is selling these for $75 a piece last time I checked.
another nice addition to th ebeautiful collection








[/quote]

I got mine from Li-He did me a better price than that---But with shipping it was a bit exspensive...

Thanks Sir..


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Holy crap! A Jack Dempsey Parrot at last!! This is the first time I've seen one...I'm at a loss for words. A "Jack Darrot" maybe? I want one...at least I think I do...do I? Yeah..I do.:laugh:
> 
> Cool, AK!


ray777 on WW is selling these for $75 a piece last time I checked.
another nice addition to th ebeautiful collection








[/quote]

I got mine from Li-He did me a better price than that---But with shipping it was a bit exspensive...

Thanks Sir..
[/quote]

that's kool. yeah I think $75.00 is too much.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

parrots









this one









niec pickup i guess


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

nice never seen one of them before should be aggressive


----------



## demjor19 (Oct 28, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Holy crap! A Jack Dempsey Parrot at last!! This is the first time I've seen one...I'm at a loss for words. A "Jack Darrot" maybe? I want one...at least I think I do...do I? Yeah..I do.:laugh:
> 
> Cool, AK!


ray777 on WW is selling these for $75 a piece last time I checked.
another nice addition to th ebeautiful collection








[/quote]

I got mine from Li-He did me a better price than that---But with shipping it was a bit exspensive...

Thanks Sir..
[/quote]

i was about to ask where you got him. i saw li selling them on mfk a while back. buying one crossed my mind, but i didnt follow through w/ it. nice pick-up!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I would ask for pictures of adults on mfk in their hybrid section. I've seen quite a few pictures of parrot/flowerhorns on there. They do seem to keep their color, so you will end up with a very nice fish there.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

beautiful, ak. did you buy this little guy online?


----------



## prez10 (Dec 21, 2004)

in nyc ones that big goin for 45-50...and the shop owner has the parents on the site...and there a crap load of them to choose from..they call them kilin fish..i have one it was baby when i bought it..and i paid 15... not it about 3 inches..nice pearls..cant wait for it to get bigger though...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Where can you get one of these? What their max size?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the kind words...



Dawgz said:


> Where can you get one of these? What their max size?


I'll pm ya later Dawgz


----------

